# Raddle



## Gruntilda (Dec 10, 2017)

Lets talk Raddle!  I don't think I have ever seen him before in either WW, CF or NL.  But I looked him up and I see he was in the game cube version and would move into your New Leaf town with a Welcome Amiibo card.  I love this little toxic looking tree frog!  And being duded up like a Dr. is so appropriate!  This got me thinking though.... do you think there will be any new campers that are brand new and never seen before?  That would be great!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 10, 2017)

I haven’t met him before either, I started with CF and I find him fascinating. I hope they put some more obscure campers in too like other rare characters not seen since GC, but I would also really like a koala. &#55357;&#56360;


----------



## cornimer (Dec 10, 2017)

Raddle is super awesome, I got him in my campsite. I don't think they will put any villagers that weren't at least in the Welcome Amiibo Update, but it would be neat if they did!


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 10, 2017)

Raddle is adorable and I moved him in soon as I could. He is my love, but don’t tell Rexie because he thinks he is!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 10, 2017)

Yo! When I was looking at Chrissy on the Animal Crossing Wiki, I saw that her first appearance was in e+. And I was like: "What game is that?" So I dived in the game and saw that there were more villagers I never even heard of. I looked at them all and thought to myself: "No wonder these villagers weren't in the later games, they look awful". But then I saw 3 villagers that caught my eye. Aisle, Analogue and of course, Raddle.

When all the villagers were revealed in New Leaf, I found that none of the 3 e+ villagers I wanted weren't in the game. Later on in ACC, there were 2 people including me having a talk about old villagers that never returned. We even wanted to tell Nintendo to bring back those old villagers, but it wasn't such a good idea we scrapped it. And the only way I was able to see them was if it was 2016.

Then 3 years later, it turns out that my prediction was true. Aisle and Analogue weren't in the update for New Leaf, but Raddle was. You have NO IDEA how happy I was to see him return in New Leaf. It felt like it was the best update I have gotten from any game, ever.

Now that he's in Pocket Camp, I can enjoy that game even more.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 11, 2017)

The only AC game I haven't played is the original game cube one.  I have heard SOO many great things about it that I dug out my son's old game cube, bought the game and guide on Amazon and one of these days I am going to hook it up and experience the birth of Animal Corssing for myself lol!


----------



## texas toast (Dec 11, 2017)

I love Raddle so much!! I didn't know about him, and now I def want his amiibo card for my town in new leaf


----------



## kayleee (Dec 12, 2017)

Tbh I find Raddle very creepy I don’t like him


----------



## Flare (Dec 12, 2017)

I like Raddle's doctor appeareance alot.  He seems p cool.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 12, 2017)

I never saw him before, but he looks pretty cool. I will probably invite him to my campground when I see him.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 13, 2017)

i love him. i found out about him with the new leaf update, he was great but i didn't move him into my town since i already have a frog i love more, jeremiah. i'm glad he's in the cool category so when i get that 120 steel i can get that last furniture, level him up a couple more levels and get him in!


----------

